# How much are test kits normally?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

How much should I expect to pay if I want to check my aquariums parameters weekly?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

$25 for a master kit; good for 800 tests. Test everyday for 2.5years.
API Freshwater Master Test Kit

Depends whether you want the entire master kit of just a few items to test.

Test Kits & Hydrometers


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks! I'll head over there sometime this week and get the Master Test Kit.


----------

